

“FarmVille for Dummies” Is Real and Available for Pre-Order - Garbage
http://www.amazon.com/FarmVille-Dummies-Angela-Morales/dp/1118016963/

======
epo
At this point I despair, surely "FarmVille for Dummies" is a tautology. Does
no one care about the language any more?

